# ελλινικό



## anastasia0000

Hi everyone,

Can anyone explain to me what ελλινικό means? for example, 

μιλάω στο ελλινικό. 

What is the difference between ελλινικό & ελλινικά?

Many thanks,

Anna


----------



## Pentapoli

Hello,
"Ελληνικ*ά*" is the Greek language. It is actually the plural of the neutral adjective. Some examples:
"ελληνικός - ελληνική - ελληνικό" is the adjective.
eg ελληνικός νόμος = Greek law                ελληνικοί χοροί = Greek dances
    ελληνική ζάχαρη = Greek sugar             ελληνικές παραδόσεις = Greek traditions
    ελληνικό τραγούδι = Greek song           ελληνικά νησιά = Greek islands
I hope this answers your question.


----------



## anastasia0000

Hi,

I am wondering what is the difference between ελλινικό and ελλινικά. 

For example, when one speaker has not understood the other, they may say,

μίλα μου στο ελλινικό. 

I am confused about what is the difference between, μίλα μου (στα) ελλινικά = speak to me in Greek 

and μίλα μου στο ελλινικό

Thank you for any explanations!

Anna


----------



## vatrahos

Hey, Anna, I think perhaps you are hearing "μίλα μου στο ενικό", which means "speak to me in the singular" (familiar form of address). If someone whom you know kind of well is still talking to you in the polite form (the plural) and you want to tell them, "Hey, I'm you're friend, you don't have to talk to me in the polite form," you tell them "Μίλα μου στο ενικό."

That is the best guess I can make. I assume this is what you are hearing, since "μίλα μου στο ελληνικό" doesn't make any sense.

I hope that helps!


----------



## anastasia0000

Thank you for your quick response. I think you are right, ενικό must have been what I was hearing!

Anna


----------



## 5-0

Can I just say that the correct form is: μίλα μου *στον* ενικό
ενικός is masculine = (ο ενικός)


----------



## niki1978

anastasia0000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what ελλινικό means? for example,
> 
> μιλάω στο ελλινικό.
> 
> What is the difference between ελλινικό & ελλινικά?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Anna


 
ελληνικά (η) is the right word


----------



## GreekNative

With all respect, I think that niki1978 rushed to reply without reading the whole thread and her suggestion is beside the point. Stick to 5-0's suggestion "μίλα μου στον ενικό".


----------



## vatrahos

Yes, sorry for the mistake; it's ο ενικός (αριθμός).


----------

